# It's my turn to ask for prayers



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Tuesday is the day that I have Lap-Band surgery! I'm getting nervous and anxious. Tomorrow I'm on clear liquids all day, which should be interesting, but I'll make it. Then I check in to the hospital at 5:00 am on Tuesday morning. I will most likely be spending the night, but there's a chance I could get out on Tuesday evening (which would save me $1500 as I'm self-pay). 

Josie will be staying with her Nana and Papa (my parents) who take super good care of her. I'll join her there after surgery to let my mom help me recover. I'm doing laundry right now and getting things ready. I've got Jell-o, Crystal Light and chicken broth for tomorrow. 

Josie says: Please pray for my mommy, I want her to get better really quick because I feel sad when she doesn't feel good.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh I will definitely keep you in my prayers rayer: everything will be fine :grouphug: I'm not too sure about tomorrow though, chicken broth? :eek2_gelb2: well the Jell-o will be good. now I have to make some for me too  

Hope you have a very quick recovery :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

GOOD LUCK , I hope everything goes smoothly  Sarah


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: my prayers and positive thoughts are with you!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

So happy and excited for you Steph - you've waited a long time for this - 
I hope it goes well, at least it's not the whole gastric bypass - lap band is much easier they say.

I think out of love you for your mother - Miss Josephine - you should try a liquid diet too !!

Good luck and we'll be thinking of you and looking forward to seeing a skinny Steph.

Please take photos with the same outfit every week in the same position - PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Hoping all goes well! :biggrin: :hugging:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope everything goes well! :grouphug: I have heard wonderful things about this procedure, let us know how things go!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Good luck Steph! I hope it all goes to plan and your recovery is easy & quick!! :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

fingers and toes and paws crossed here for you  we know you'll do fine and miss josiecup and her formerly wiggly knees will be the perfect post-op recovery plan!!!!

noselicks to both of you from the buttercup~~~~~

xoxoxoxo
ann marie and the "we will miss you when you are not here computering, but we can't wait to hear updates!!! and pee yess miss josiecup, nanas and papas ALWAYS make things better. they ALWAYS have peanut butter just for you!!!" buttercup


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Sending hugs and prayers for a speedy recovery Steph.

Josie make sure you keep an eye on your mommy and give her lots of nose wicks.


[attachment=43814ost_112...69998901.gif]

Hugs and missing tail wags


Dede and (waiting for Katie) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage



*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping you in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: Can't wait to see pictures of your progress.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Will be keeping you in my prayers. A gentleman I work with had a similar procedure recently and the weight is falling off - we've all been totally amazed at how good he is looking and feeling. Some of spouses of the guys I work for have also had it and have been completely satisfied, too. Most have said that the diet adjustments weren't as hard as they thought it would be. 

Linda


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Prayers are going your way, Steph. Maybe Tuesday can be your new Birth Day! 
ps Don't forget to take your vitamins, they make chewable calcium, zinc, B-12, multi. 
xoxoxox


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

You'll definitely be in my thoughts. :grouphug: 

Good luck and stay strong.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Best of luck to you! :grouphug: 
I will for sure be saying extra prayers, I hope everything goes well.
Wishing much success and loads of good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

You are so in my prayers....All will go well, and I hope you feel so much better after the operation.

Sending my best,
Christine


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hoping all goes GREAT :biggrin: :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Good Luck! I know you are going to do great!!!! :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Steph,

Hoping and praying that all goes well tomorrow (and good luck with your liquid diet today too!!!). 

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts!!!

Good luck!

Debbie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good Luck Steph and prayers are being sent your way!!!! Just think, 2009 is going to be your year!!! Claim it girl!!!! It belongs to you!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I will definitely keep you in my prayers. rayer: 

I pray all goes well and you have a quick recovery! :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Good luck and I'm sure everything will go fine.
You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.
Hugs to you and Josie!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck hon! You will be in my prayers. rayer: I'm sure all will go just fine.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.

Have someone let us know how you are doing. Good luck and sending a hug.

Marsha


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You're in my thoughts. :grouphug: 
Everything will go fine, and you'll be back for lots of pampering by Josie.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Good luck Steph!!! We're all routing for you!!!

Tell Josie to be a brave girl for her mommy!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Good luck Steph, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for tomorrow rayer: rayer: 
I hope all goes to plan and you have a speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Please add me to your list of well-wishers! I admire you for taking this (giant!) step. If this is what you truly want, you WILL succeed!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Steph, I am wishing you all the best. I hope everything goes smoothly. It's wonderful that you have someone to take good care of you afterwards.

Well, I guess lots of someones- your mom, dad, and Josie! 

Tucker says, "Josie, you know what to do-just lie close to your mommie and remind her how much you love her."


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts for your surgery. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:

Update us when you are feeling up to it!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

My prayers will be with you tomorrow.... :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

You'll do great. Prayers your way :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Much Good Luck with the surgery and lots of rayer: rayer: for a speedy recovery.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Wishing you the best of luck!! I'll have you in my thoughts tomorrow :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. I'm so excited for you and look forward to watching your progress.

My nail tech had this done a few years ago and lost over 100 pounds in less than a year. She had no problems at all. It was amazing to watch her "shrink!"

You're going to do great!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I wish you a well done surgery and a swift recovery. And a year from now you have a "new you".

God bless and I will keep you in my prayers.
Melanie


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Prayers to you for a speedy recovery. I'm sure Josie will give you lots of love and help you recover. God bless.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Stephanie, I wish you well. I am so excited for you and can't wait to hear your updates. Will you have access to the internet at your parents? Please let us know as soon as you can that you are home.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers to you, Steph. This must be very exciting and scary. You'll do great!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

BUMP

Keeping you in my thoughts today.

I hope you have a speedy recovery!!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Hope things went well! My SIL just had hers done yesterday and aside from some post-op nausea & dry heaving, she did fine.

Now comes the challenge of learning a new way to eat...Good luck....not easy but exciting thinking about the outcome!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i hope for a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Steph, been praying for you and thinking of you all day. God Bless you and may you have a fast recovery. I'll continue praying for you


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

My prayers are with you and trusting that all went well. The girls send you bunches of kisses. :smootch: 

These are for you: :Flowers 2: Get well soon.

Linda


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Steph, I wish you a speedy recovery. Hope everything went well. I'm anxious to hear from you. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Hope everything turned out well!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking of you tonight rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Thinking of YOU! :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm okay! My surgery went well and the first part of yesterday went awesome, then my body started waking up I wasn't doing so well last night. I threw up three times a the hospital but they let me come home anyways. It's really important after Lap Band that you not throw up so you don't cause your band to slip. I had a lot of pain last night, more than I expected, even with morphine and hydrocodone on board. I was very nervous about having to stay the night. The bed was horribly uncomfortable, no matter how I adjusted it and I have never managed to sleep decently in the hospital. 

I got home (to my parents' house) at around 11:30. I threw up once more and had a generally restless night with quite a bit of pain. I went to the doctor this morning and they gave me some anti-nausea meds that have made today go much better. Plus, I've started taking half of my dose of pain meds every two hours, so I don't have any time without them completely, if that makes sense. 

I've been doing better with my eating and even managed 1/4 cup of runny mashed potatoes and gravy and protein powder, but it took me an hour and a half! So, things are slow going but I'm getting there. 

I appreciate the prayers and well wishes!

Josie says: I'm being a good girl so mommy doesn't have to worry about me!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm glad you are home & doing well!! Its so good you can stay with your folks - LET THEM HELP YOU! I know after I had surgery earlier this year, I couldn't have managed without my dear mother - even though I thought I could do things on my own, I really couldn't!!

Take it easy my friend - can you have ice cream? I think you should have some!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh that sounds painful. I'm glad you are doing better now :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Steph, I just saw your post and was about to wish you luck....but I see I'm alittle too late, but I'm thrilled you are ok. Sorry about the uncomfortable parts, I hope that subsides quickly. 

Now I can't wait till next year to see the new you! Do you have a good "before" picture? 

Hope you're feeling better by now.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update!! So glad everything went relatively well-aside from all the throwing up- Hugs to you and wishing you a speedy recover :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Steph, it's only going to get better. still praying for you. I hope you have a restful night and very little pain and no throwing up :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

So glad to hear you are with your parents (and Josie) and recovering. Tell Josie what a nice girl she is being so good for Mommy. I hope you improve each day.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Steph, you've been in my thoughts and prayers. I'm glad you're feeling a little better today, and I hope you have a very fast recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So good to hear from you so soon! I am also glad to hear that you are home with your parents. The hardest part is getting through surgery. One question......why did they not give you nausea meds when you went home so that you did not have to go to the doctor's ofc a day after surgery? Bless your heart......your going to be a hot mama in no time!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww sounds miserable..im glad its going better....take lots of drugs and sleep it away!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Take it easy Steph! Let me know if you have any questions! :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Sorry to hear you had a rough start, but it's getting better now. Hopefully you'll have a good night and be able to get some rest. Josie what a good girl you are. :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope the painful part is over. Things should go more smoothly from this point. Take care of yourself.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so glad that you've posted an update. You'll get to feeling better in no time and what a wonderful future you have ahead of you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Steph, I am so sorry I missed this thread. I am happy to hear that the nausea is subsiding and you are beginning to feel a little better. I know you are excited about this new chapter of your new life. Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for continued healing and for a speedy recovery.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dang Steph, throwing up after abdominal surgery is just the worst! Trust me I know. I hope the meds kick in so no more tummy upsets and no more pain. Just keep telling yourself, it's gonna be worth it! Cuz it is! I'm so glad you have family close by to help. This is one time that you can guilt free let your mom and dad take care of you! Hugs to you my friend.

And Josie, way to go sweetheart, making sure mommy doesn't have to worry about you.  You take good care of her and give her plenty of cuddles and puppy kisses!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad the surgery went well, and hope you're feeling better real soon.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad you are starting to get better....hope you are feeling better soon! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

congrats on getting thru the worst part.  stay mellow and chillin and miss josiecup will be there for cuddles when you need them. 

and because i continue to be a good friend, we will make margaritas tonight for you! (i'm dogsitting the 4 pugs upstairs again, so i'll need at least 5-6 good strong ones, hehehe)


take care~~~~~~~~


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Glad you're ok Steph - it's all about baby steps (and baby food) .... but you'll be ok.
It might be too late but have u considered Sea Bands, they sell them at cvs for nausea, I swear by them - it's just two scrunchie type of bands with a pressure point thingy that rests inside your wrist - AMAZING !!!!!!!

Josie - you continue to be a good girl for mommy ok ???
We love you Josie :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I'm so glad you got through the surgery safely and hope that every day brings you a little more recovery.
Is Josie concerned about everything? Or does she just think you guys are having a sleepover at Grandma's?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: I am glad your ok and surgery is over.
The best is yet to come... :grouphug: :grouphug: Good Luck :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Steph, I am so happy to hear all went well and that you are back home, girlie! UGH!! I can't imagine how awful that would be, getting sick right after surgery like that - *and that many times*! I really hope that the anti-nausea meds continue to work so that part can be over and done with! And I pray that the pain will start to ease up for you too! We are all thinking about you here, and sending feel-good vibes your way! 
Josie, you're an angel for being an extra good girl and taking care of mommy! She needs you right now, maybe even more than usual, lovebug! :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Wishing you a speedy recovery. It sounds awful. What is lapband surgery? Hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Nov 21 2008, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674715


> What is lapband surgery?[/B]


Adjustable Gastric Banding done laproscopically (yeah, I can't spell that word). It's a surgery done to aid with weight loss, a safer alternative than gastric bypass. It's an adjustable band placed around the top of your stomach to restrict the amount of solid food you can eat. 

I'm feeling some better in that my pain has decreased and I'm off the pain meds completely. However, I feel really run down and tired. I went to the grocery store with my mom this morning and was surprised at how tired I was afterwards. I slept for four hours this afternoon. I'm struggling to get in enough food, which is all liquid at this point. I have been able to eat an entire yogurt today, which is way better than yesterday. 

Josie says: She sleeps a lot, but that's okay, I like naps too!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm glad you are feeling better today Steph, and able to eat a whole yoghurt! YAY! :aktion033: 

Keep taking those naps, you're body needs time to rest!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Steph,
Sorry I'm late :brownbag: on this, but so glad the surgery went well! With Josie's help, it should be all uphilll from now
on! Congratulations on having the courage to do this and hope the recovery goes quickly. :thumbsup:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Rest as much as you can! Even though it was done laparoscopically, it is still major surgery. It took me a good two weeks to feel really good and back to normal. Just make sure you get in enough water.....you don't want to get dehydrated. When do you go back to work?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Nov 17 2008, 12:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672025


> Tuesday is the day that I have Lap-Band surgery! I'm getting nervous and anxious. Tomorrow I'm on clear liquids all day, which should be interesting, but I'll make it. Then I check in to the hospital at 5:00 am on Tuesday morning. I will most likely be spending the night, but there's a chance I could get out on Tuesday evening (which would save me $1500 as I'm self-pay).
> 
> Josie will be staying with her Nana and Papa (my parents) who take super good care of her. I'll join her there after surgery to let my mom help me recover. I'm doing laundry right now and getting things ready. I've got Jell-o, Crystal Light and chicken broth for tomorrow.
> 
> Josie says: Please pray for my mommy, I want her to get better really quick because I feel sad when she doesn't feel good.[/B]



I'm sorry I am late wishing you a speedy recovery. It's good to read, however, that you sound as though you are already starting to recover. Allow yourself plenty of rest. It's nice to hear that your parents are there to help.

And, I'm sure Josie will give you lots of healing cuddles and kisses. I'll say some prayers that you feel better every day, Steph.


Marie


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm glad the worst of the pain is over. I'll continue to keep you in my prayers for quick healing. rayer:


----------

